# Best alternative to



## Crittilian23 (2/4/16)

So i'm looking to replace my Bullet RDA, but the Phenotype-L cant be found anymore. 

What other drippers are there that have a similar design to the Phenotype-L thats locally available?


----------



## Cobrali (3/4/16)

Dunno if this will help..it's the mini..http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=77&product_id=55

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Dunno if this will help..it's the mini..http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=77&product_id=55



The mini will work thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

